# Best way to find employment in construction industry in singapore



## paintz (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear members,

Please can anyone provide me with assistance in looking for work and where to start.

Im a british citizen with Australian residency that has lived and worked in Sydney for the past 4 years as an accredited building surveyor. Prior to this i was a developer and quantity surveyor. I have 13 years in the surveying field and 5 years on site experience as i started on tools when i was 16.

I have a diploma in building surveying from Australia and a diploma in quantity surveying from the UK. Currently enrolled in a Post Grad Diploma from Queensland Unitversity and an A3 accredited certifier. Looking at oppotunities in Singapore as my partner is a teacher.

My partners sister and husband both work at the Australian International School and they can give advice and assistance to my partner about education but in relation to construction they know nothing.

Can anyone give me and my partner any advice on where to start.

Many thanks

Mark Painter


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

paintz, from what i know, go and talk to the EPC companies, you have a better chance there ..


----------

